# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avatorbox Ver V6.905 Update MTK 6260 Fully Supported & 6531

## mohamed73

*Avatorbox Ver V6.905 Exclusive Update For MTK 6260 Full Support*  * MTK 6260 Exclusive Full Support*    What News *MTK* *6260 - Read Info  MTK* *6260 - Read Flash MTK* *6260 - Write Flash MTK* *6260 - Format* *MTK 6260 - Unlock/phone Lock/screenlock MTK* *6260 - IMei Repair (* reapir Restore original IMEI)*  
Enabled IMEI REPAIR OPTION : PRESS   CRTL + SHIFT + F1  *SPD 6531 Added new flash Ics *    *Q : I have SPD6531 Dead phones By Others tool By Read info or read Flash ?* *A :  Find the same Working phone Read Flash and Write flash by Avatorbox box*   *Download from here:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Register user Account @ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Download at full speed     *
Get Ready for Next update !!!*

----------

